# North Dakota Jr Duck Stamp Contest



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 20, 2003

JR. DUCK, ALL IT'S QUACKED UP TO BE!

The Federal Junior Duck Stamp Program is soaring high in schools
throughout the United States. Students designing stamps which feature
ducks, swans and/or geese have created a big splash in the pond of adult
stamp designers.

This is the eleventh year North Dakota has participated in the
contest. Already teachers have responded enthusiastically to the
challenge of assisting their students in kindergarten through grade 12 to
create waterfowl art. Last year over 700 youngsters in North Dakota
learned the importance of wetland environments to waterfowl and other
wildlife while participating in the Federal Junior Duck Stamp Art Contest.
The deadline for this years contest is March 15, 2004. North Dakota
students' Junior Duck Stamp design entries will be judged in March 2004 by
a panel of five judges from the wildlife and art community. One hundred
ribbons and prizes are awarded in four age groups and a State Best of Show
design is chosen. The first, second, and third place winners will win a
trip to Bismarck in April complete with hotel accommodations to attend an
awards banquet in their honor.

Every school in North Dakota should have received their Jr. Duck
Stamp information. If you know of a talented young artist who would be
interested call Kristine Askerooth at 701-724-3598 for an entry form or get
it off the internet at http://duckstamps.fws.gov

Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge Complex
9754 143 ½ Avenue SE
Cayuga ND 58013-9764
701-724-3598 FAX: 701-724-3683

Kristine Askerooth; Biologist


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

This is a great way to get the kids involved. One of my high school buddies competed but got his *** handed to him back in the day.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I believe Mr. Goosebuster3 is an expert on the subject.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I guess I have taken acouple first places and third places during my days in High school. It really is a great program.


----------

